# 3m Wire connectors



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the red/yellow ones.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use them all and love them. Tan/Red, Yellow/Red, and Blue/Gray.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

I mainly use the red/yellows and orange/blues. Best wirenuts available IMO.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they make those in Wagos?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The ONLY line of wirenut we use. They are the best of the best.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Do they make those in Wagos?


!!!!






:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

That is the only wire nut we use........ tried other ones to come along, but still use the best......


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

how do they make the connection onto the conductors?


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

are these the Wago ones that you mention? (I can't figure out if you like them or not..)










Basically we usually use screw connectors here but I have recently started using these for lighting applications - 240V rated to 40A.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never seen those before Marcus. 

Here is what a Wago looks like:


----------



## bengie (Mar 9, 2010)

Stub said:


> I've never seen those before Marcus.
> 
> Here is what a Wago looks like:


 OH YEAH! I always cut those off the recessed cans.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

bengie said:


> OH YEAH! I always cut those off the recessed cans.


:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


You don't like making money, huh?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bengie said:


> OH YEAH! I always cut those off the recessed cans.


 why do people do this. I think they work perfect in a light fixture.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Some people's kids, you can tell`em, you just can't tell`em much:no::whistling2:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

that's crazy. They do a fine job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> why do people do this. I think they work perfect in a light fixture.


They sure didn't for me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> They sure didn't for me.


 What happened? I haven't had any problem with them yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What happened? I haven't had any problem with them yet.



I installed about 120 can lights in a residence. They came with Wagos attached. I thought I'd give 'em a try.

Trim time comes, and half of them don't work. I spend 1½ days taking cans apart looking for the problems. 

Now before you tell me I should have pulled on the wires to make sure they were set, I did. Yet a third of them still came apart between rough and trim.

Most of them had one or more wires come out. But I found two that no matter what I did, I could not get continuity through them. I wish I had saved them for forensic analysis, but I was too pissed off at the end of the day to give a shït about them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I installed about 120 can lights in a residence. They came with Wagos attached. I thought I'd give 'em a try.
> 
> Trim time comes, and half of them don't work. I spend 1½ days taking cans apart looking for the problems.
> 
> ...


 I can see why you don't like them. Knock on wood I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with Wagos either, been using them for about 8 or so years. We make up the recept. boxes with them and our recepts come pigtailed from the shop and plug right in. I can honestly say I haven't ran into a problem with them yet.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I installed about 120 can lights in a residence. They came with Wagos attached. I thought I'd give 'em a try.
> 
> Trim time comes, and half of them don't work. I spend 1½ days taking cans apart looking for the problems.
> 
> ...


I've read you say this before. There had to be some type of issue with the Wagos used in your high hats in order for you to have so many failures while so many others have had 100% performance with them.v Maybe you just got the ol' "bad batch"?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i used these but the outdoor/water proof ones for lights for my jeep. I know, not really the same you guys use it for. but it held up 3 feet under


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stub said:


> ..........Maybe you just got the ol' "bad batch"?



Sometimes "New and Improved" *ain't*.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sometimes "New and Improved" *ain't*.


On that note, If something is new - it cant already be improved, and if it IS improved, its not new, there was something before it.

~Matt


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> On that note, If something is new - it cant already be improved, and if it IS improved, its not new, there was something before it.
> 
> ~Matt


If something has been changed, it is new. And if something is improved, it has changed.


Since you are clearly just looking for an argument, I figured I'd humor you :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stub said:


> If something has been changed, it is new. And if something is improved, it has changed.
> 
> 
> Since you are clearly just looking for an argument, I figured I'd humor you :thumbsup:


something can not be new and improved at the same time in the literal sense.

~Matt


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> something can not be new and improved at the same time in the literal sense.
> 
> ~Matt


Sure it could, a newer version is new, and could certainly be improved.

Next, we argue over the color of the sky :jester:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stub said:


> Sure it could, a newer version is new, and could certainly be improved.
> 
> Next, we argue over the color of the sky :jester:


its not new, its a changed version of something that already exists, it is definitely improved though.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stub said:


> ...........Next, we argue over the color of the sky :jester:



What color do _you_ think it is?


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> its not new, its a changed version of something that already exists, it is definitely improved though.
> 
> ~Matt


Sure it's new, if it is not the same as the old product, it is new.

Knipex's NEW linemen pliers with the crimper in it is an improvement over their other pliers.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I installed about 120 can lights in a residence. They came with Wagos attached. I thought I'd give 'em a try.
> 
> Trim time comes, and half of them don't work. I spend 1½ days taking cans apart looking for the problems.
> 
> ...


I like the new age ones with the clamp style lock (good for stranded), not so big on the old push in, spring tension only to hold the conductor.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I installed about 120 can lights in a residence. They came with Wagos attached. I thought I'd give 'em a try.
> 
> Trim time comes, and half of them don't work. I spend 1½ days taking cans apart looking for the problems.
> 
> ...


 
no kidding those wagos are Sh!t. If you value your quality of work never stablock any thing! We have more service calls from plugs that dont work because they are stabbed in the back. Same thing with these blasted wagos. Take some time and do it the right way.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

beartp515 said:


> no kidding those wagos are Sh!t. If you value your quality of work never stablock any thing! We have more service calls from plugs that dont work because they are stabbed in the back. Same thing with these blasted wagos. Take some time and do it the right way.


So you find having so many service calls a _bad_ thing?? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stub said:


> So you find having so many service calls a _bad_ thing?? :blink:



If some speed-demon installed it, and I get paid to fix it, it's not a bad thing.

You guys keep on back-stabbing...... I'll take the money!


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If some speed-demon installed it, and I get paid to fix it, it's not a bad thing.
> 
> You guys keep on back-stabbing...... I'll take the money!


I don't back stab receptacles, I just use wagos in certain situations where they excel. I've never heard of wagos failing on any grand scale like you hear with backstabbed receptacles.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Stub said:


> I don't back stab receptacles, I just use wagos in certain situations where they excel. I've never heard of wagos failing on any grand scale like you hear with backstabbed receptacles.


its the same technology. i have seen problems with them and had to repair them. if people want to use them, it is allowable in the code. i personaly dont use/like them. btw i am not complaining about the service calls they are easy money, what i dont like is knowing that it could have been prevented.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I always use the wagos that come on light fixtures. I haven't really had any problems out of them other than a bad conection from the factory here and there. 

Those 3M wirenuts from the OP are the best out there IMO.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I used to use ideal ribbed wirenuts but they rip my fingers apart discovered those 3M orange blue,yellow red,and grey blue they are easy on the fingers the only ones I use. I don't like wakos don't trust em.


----------

